# HELP Sirius Stiletto 2 Install HELP



## jcardinale (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello everyone need some help, have a Sirius stiletto 2 with subscrpition and want to intergrate it into my e39 so I can use my radio buttons. It looks so sloppy just loose and its always in eth way. What do I need? Can anyone help?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

jcardinale said:


> Hello everyone need some help, have a Sirius stiletto 2 with subscrpition and want to intergrate it into my e39 so I can use my radio buttons. It looks so sloppy just loose and its always in eth way. What do I need? Can anyone help?


Sorry, there is no way you can integrate the S2 into your E39 audio system. The best you can do is to use an aux input jack for the audio connection. Depending on your E39's built date, you can either use the BMW aux input jack adapter or and aftermarket adapter. Neither solution will give you the ability to control any Stiletto (10, 100 or 2) using the steering wheel buttons. I have the BMW OEM Sirius receiver in my 530i, but connect my S-100 using aux input when I want to hear recorded Sirius content,

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## jcardinale (Jan 26, 2008)

*help*

does help a bit, donest really matter that the steering wheel buttons work but control on the naviagtion screen would be very very nice. anyways thats possible?


----------



## jcardinale (Jan 26, 2008)

2000 bmw e39
if that matters?


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

jcardinale said:


> does help a bit, donest really matter that the steering wheel buttons work but control on the naviagtion screen would be very very nice. anyways thats possible?


Sorry, No


----------

